# Firefox im Fullscreen Mode, sparender XServer



## pjanfred (12. Mai 2010)

Liebe Foren - Mitglieder,

ich habe mir vorgenommen einen Bildschirm als Infoscreen mit einem ALIX 1D Board zu nutzen. Das ist aber nur nebensächlich.

Ich habe momentan das Problem, das ich zwar weiß das es möglich ist nur den Firefox auf einem XServer zu starten und diesen im FullScreen Mode anzuzeigen, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie. Mit der Servermäßige Administration von Linux Systemen kenne ich mich eigentlich aus jedoch nicht mit der Steuerung von XServern. Kann mir jemand einen besonders sparenden XServer empfehlen und die Einrichtung mit Firefox im FullScreen Mode beschreiben?[Linux Befehle] als alternativen Browser würde ich auch noch Opera nehmen.

Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen...

Jan Pätzold


----------



## mc_gulasch (13. Mai 2010)

Installier xdotool und probier das mal als Skript:


```
firefox&
sleep 3
xdotool key "F11"
```


----------



## deepthroat (13. Mai 2010)

Hi.

Du könntest Xvesa probieren.

Und das Kiosk Firefox Add-on. (https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/1659/)

Es gibt auch eine DirectFB Firefox Version die komplett ohne X Server auskommt. (http://www.directfb.org/wiki/index.php/DFBMozilla)

Ansonsten such mal nach Linux, Firefox, Kiosk-Mode o.ä.

Gruß


----------



## mc_gulasch (13. Mai 2010)

Was hast du denn mit dem Firefox genau vor bzw. mit dem Infoscreen? Soll dieser steuerbar sein oder wird er tatsächlich nur angezeigt? Wenn er auch "benutzbar" sein soll brauchst du wohl den Kiosk-Mode. Da gabs mal eine universitäre Entwicklung namens WinKeyOX...zwar war diese Entwicklung auf Windows-Systeme ausgelegt, aber die Konfigurationsdateien sind ja meines Wissens portabel - zumindest diejenigen, die für den Kiosk-Mode zuständig sind.


----------



## pjanfred (15. Mai 2010)

Erstmall vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. 
Ich habe die meisten Probleme gelöst und beschreibe nun einmal die Funktionsweise:

Als erstes bin ich vom Firefox zum Opera gewechselt.

Dann benutze ich einen ganz normaler Xorg XServer mit Opera im Kioskmode.
Meine Infoscreen Webseite wird beim Systemstart geladen und angezeigt, die Aktualisierung funktioniert per AJAXX.
Da das auf meinem 500Mhz Testrechner läuft nehme ich stark an das es auch auf dem ALIXX Board laufen wird.

@mc_gulasch
Da man den Opera Browser im Kioskmode steuern kann, müsste er also auch per Touchscreen steuerbar sein (diese sind mir als 16 Jähriger Schüler jedoch zu teuer, kennt jemand günstige 15" Modelle?).

Nochmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe...

Gruß

Jan


----------

